# Ground wire (?) on transmission case



## PRBerg (5 mo ago)

I am resurrecting a Gen 3 Maxima with a quarter of a million miles on it. Completed a new clutch installation, and switched to a direct hydraulic line to the actuator cylinder, removing the complicated connector block and tubing. I have what looks like a ground wire attached to the transmission housing, see pic., but cannot figure out where it goes. Does anybody know?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Those 18AWG auxiliary straps always go someplace on the chassis. They used them right up through gen6. They're there mostly because early ECM's and electronics were usually inside the cabin, which meant the ground bus for the engine was very spread out. An auxiliary strap between the block and chassis helped assure the ECM didn't get foggy glasses from ground issues.


----------



## PRBerg (5 mo ago)

Thanks VStar. So I will connect to any convenient spot on the chassis, even if I have to extend that wire length. The stater interrupt relay mounting on the fender is pretty close and a convenient bolt size.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PRBerg said:


> Thanks VStar. So I will connect to any convenient spot on the chassis, even if I have to extend that wire length. The stater interrupt relay mounting on the fender is pretty close and a convenient bolt size.


----------

